# Offshore grouper/snapper fishing in October?



## FishingAddict (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey all,

Thinking of making a trek down to Florida for an overnight head boat for fishing in October since everything will be open now.

Is the fishing better/worse/the same as it is in the summer as the first of October?  Can the seas be a little more dicey?  Anything I should take into consideration before I make a 8 hour trek and drop a bunch of cash?

Thanks!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Aug 12, 2013)

waters can be rougher but the fishing is really good


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 13, 2013)

pray for a south blowing wind and the seas will be flat.
Ive had some of my best flat/cool days in the fall.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 13, 2013)

I love fishing in the fall, I'm all about October.


----------



## mlbowfin (Aug 13, 2013)

best fishing period! I go to Destin every October just because the fishing is always insane not to mention the weather is usually nice and the water is perfect for swimming..GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Pudd82 (Aug 22, 2013)

Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## Pudd82 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm in west palm and lots of things are going on that time of year. You just gotta ask the boat your thinking of taking what's goin on and what there fishing for. Head boats are usually garbage here( to many people), but charter boats are different. You can tell them what you wanna do and they will put you on them. October is wierd here, it depends on what the cold weather is doing. But here if you wanna catch grouper you need to go with someone that knows what's up. Snapper are year round here but you gotta know where to go. If you can get to the keys that would be yor best bet winter is good for grouper but check seasons.good luck wherever you choose I love talkin fish, tight lines! If you venture this way, might I suggest the"black dog" outta Jupiter fl. 10 people or so bout 80$ tip included. Good boat, will catch fish.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 2, 2013)

Pudd82 said:


> I'm in west palm and lots of things are going on that time of year. You just gotta ask the boat your thinking of taking what's goin on and what there fishing for. Head boats are usually garbage here( to many people), but charter boats are different. You can tell them what you wanna do and they will put you on them. October is wierd here, it depends on what the cold weather is doing. But here if you wanna catch grouper you need to go with someone that knows what's up. Snapper are year round here but you gotta know where to go. If you can get to the keys that would be yor best bet winter is good for grouper but check seasons.good luck wherever you choose I love talkin fish, tight lines! If you venture this way, might I suggest the"black dog" outta Jupiter fl. 10 people or so bout 80$ tip included. Good boat, will catch fish.



Hey man!

Thanks for the reply. My kids wanted to go out on a head boat out of west palm, and it was absolutely ridiculous how many people they wanted to fish on the side.  I mean, they had people turning sideways so they could fit them on the rail.  My family of 4 did catch 3 small dolphin (I happened to see them cruise around and whispered for my family to bring the bait up), but it was a giant tangle fest because most of what people were catching was bonita. 

This head boat will only have 16 people on it, which makes it more attractive. It goes out to the middle grounds for 48 hours. It ain't cheap, but they typically do very well. That being said, the middle grounds are not doing as well as they have been because of a wierd current situation that is going on, but I just love being on the water anyhow!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 14, 2013)

I am assuming you are talking about fishing out of Hubbard's?  Never fished it but have heard some good reports.  I am fishing the Livewire out of Madeira Beach the last weekend of this month, going out to the 40 fathom ledge (past the middlegrounds).  It is not an overnighter, but from what I have been told, you get as much fishing time as you do on the headboat...just dont get a two day limit.  We are leaving at 5 am and coming back to dock at 9pm....it is a "go fast" boat that will have us on the ledge at sunrise supposedly.  The price per person (there is 4of us going) is 450.00.  We are doing a lure only trip, we all are jigging and popping fanatics.


----------



## Pudd82 (Sep 14, 2013)

You should do nice, get some good pictures.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 15, 2013)

I know there is an overnight going out on the 1st of Oct. I know one guy going out on it, he is a regular.  He is stoked, he has been fishing this head boat for 8 years now and loves it.  There are numerous threads by him on a forum that is dedicated to jigging and popping with many photos and a few videos.


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 15, 2013)

This trip is with the Viking Gulfstar out of Tarpon springs. Hubbards is a great operation; I've been on it before. This one, however, only brings 19 tops rather than 60.


----------

